# Monitor/Maus/Tastatur 10m vom HTPC entfernt anschließen



## Torro14 (7. Oktober 2011)

*Monitor/Maus/Tastatur 10m vom HTPC entfernt anschließen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am TV einen HTPC angeschlossen. Nun würde ich gerne diesen PC auch am Schreibtisch nutzen, dieser steht in einem anderen Raum. Ich müsste also Monitor/Maus und Tastatur an eine cirka 10m lange Leitung hängen.

Ich habe ein Kombi-Kabel gefunden, KVM-Kabel nennt sich das, dort sind diese 3 Leitungen verbunden, hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Leider finde ich diese nur mit VGA Stecker, nicht mit DVI oder HDMI. Hier stellt sich gleich die nächste Frage, welche der 3 Kabelnormen ist am besten über eine lange Distanz? Und habe ich da mit Verzögerter Übertragung zu rechnen zb. bei Spielen?

Ich denke die PS2 Leitungen zu Verlängern um 10m dürfte kein Problem sein oder?

Oder hat jemand eine ganz andere Idee?


----------



## derP4computer (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Monitor/Maus/Tastatur 10m vom HTPC entfernt anschließen*



> Ich denke die PS2 Leitungen zu Verlängern um 10m dürfte kein Problem sein oder?


Ich hatte mal so ein Ding in 3m Länge.
Das KVM über VGA kennt kein 1920 x 1080 bzw. 1680 x 1050.
Bei dem hier: Switch würde ich mir vorher die Auflösungen anschauen.


----------



## Torro14 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Monitor/Maus/Tastatur 10m vom HTPC entfernt anschließen*

Also VGA wäre mir eh nicht so recht, da meine GRAKA kein VGA Ausgang mehr hat, und DVI soll über 5m Problematisch sein, daher denke ich das HDMI die richtige Wahl ist, laut meinen bisherigen Nachforschungen sollen da 10m kein Problem sein.


----------



## Der Stuhl (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Monitor/Maus/Tastatur 10m vom HTPC entfernt anschließen*

Ich hab das gleiche bei meinem HTPC
Zwar nur den Bildschirm.
Ich hab dieses Kabel verwendet. Funktionier einwandfrei, unterstützt FullHd(1080p) und gibt wie gesagt keinerlei Probleme.

Zur Maus und Tastatur: Nimm doch eine 2,4Ghz Variante. 

MfG Der Stuhl


----------



## Torro14 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Monitor/Maus/Tastatur 10m vom HTPC entfernt anschließen*

Ich nutze im moment schon eine 2.4ghz Tastatur/Maus Combo von Cherry die bereits nich knapp 2m Probleme macht.....mit vollen Batterien.

Aber das Kabel behalte ich mal im Auge


----------



## cookiebrandt (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Monitor/Maus/Tastatur 10m vom HTPC entfernt anschließen*

Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne ist DVI und HDMI doch digital, weswegen die Kabellänge vernachlässigt werden kann - entweder Bild da oder Bild nicht da. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------

